
PAPAC-00, a Do-It-Yourself Paper Computer (1958) - ColinWright
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/stamp/stamp.jsp?reload=true&arnumber=5222588
======
kmill
There's also the CARDIAC CARDboard Illustrative Aid to Computation, which
simulates the control logic of a simple computer, giving the operator step-by-
step instructions for how to proceed.

In these modern times, it's more fun to program a virtual machine. The Dietel
and Dietel "Java: How to program, 5th ed" had a project for the Simpletron
computer simulator, which young me enjoyed. The projects around Simpletron
included an assembler and later a compiler for a BASIC-like language.

------
Jtsummers
And now I know what I'll do with my 3d printer once I get my home computer
operating again. Anyone know of other similar [EDIT: mechanical] computer
designs? The only other one I can recall immediately is a marble adding
machine [0].

[0] [http://woodgears.ca/marbleadd/](http://woodgears.ca/marbleadd/)

EDIT: My google search results improved when I stopped searching for physical
computer and instead searched for mechanical computer.

~~~
mechagodzilla
A hand-cranked computer that uses punch cards (also mostly 3D-printed):
[http://www.chrisfenton.com/the-turbo-
entabulator/](http://www.chrisfenton.com/the-turbo-entabulator/)

------
lisper
[1958]

~~~
agumonkey
well one could say [anytime] since paper has been there and still is. :)

~~~
d0lph
Publish date of the document.

~~~
agumonkey
I'm not that stupid you know.

